# وكيل الشراء و منتجات متنوعة



## gsbluesky (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نحن وكيل الشراء لأية المنتجات في الصين، لدينا خبرة كبيرة في التصدير الى الشرق الأوسط، و هناك مصنع لنا لانتاج التلفزيونات الملونة و دي.وي.دي و الحقائب
مرحبا بكم على زيارة الموقع الانترنت 
www.max-mpc.com
نرجو ان نتعاون معكم، اذا في الرغبة تفضلوا بتواصل
[email protected]​


----------

